# When are Leuc's mature?



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

My four are over a year old.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I've read varying info. Generally, I believe the males can start calling around 6 months or so. Females mature later. I believe they are considered of breeding age around 14-16 months.

Here are a couple quick links to care sheets that give quick summaries...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Leucomelas Care Sheet
Dendrobates leucomelas at Josh's Frogs
Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.

Hope this helps! If you find more info, please feel free to share. I currently watching my babies grow up. I have 12 Leucs that are probably 6-9 months old. I just recently started getting some calling from one or more of the gentlemen.

-Chris


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Well it seems I probably have four girls.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Play the leuc call... Dendrobates.org - Species accounts


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

my males call almost always when I play a recording. At least the dominant ones. And year round. I have separated what i thought were females (chunky and round) only to find out they were males (they called). Generally I don't have more than one calling male per enclosure. That being said I keep my frogs in 18" cubes which I consider small for groups of frogs luec size.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I will also add that the youngest one of my males has called would be around one year. Maybe 11 months. But I have read from multiple reliable sources that they can begin calling earlier. Just havn't experienced it myself with the six that I own (5.1).


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had leucs call as young as 4 1/2 months, but 6-8 months is much more common. Here's a guide for sexing dart frogs visually. IME, leucs are a bit more difficult to sex than many of the dart frogs until they are 2-3 years old (then it tends to be pretty obvious).

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II


----------

